# baby goat is going man down- need help



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

The little 7 week old doeling I wrote about is getting worse, the diarrhea is just running out of her. I gave her corid this am. She was wormed yesterday with Safegaurd for goats. I also gave her 150cc of LRS sub Q. She wants to drink but I haven't let her for fear of making it worse. She is not grazing now and she is not bouncing and playing either. She is just laying on the deck in the sun. Her temp is 102. Should I move her inside in a dog crate so she can just rest without and drafts? 

I called the vet and he said give her Kaopectate so slow down the diarrhea but it isn't working. He also said give her Pedialyte which obviously he has never tried to get a goat to drink that nasty stuff because she would have none of it. 

I need help I do NOT want to lose this baby I Love her like she is my own child. My home number is 360-355-8740 if anyone has any ideas do not hesitate to call me. I will try anything.

thanks
Kris


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Safeguard is pretty much not effective.


Edited to add:
I found your other thread. She most likely has severe coccidia. What dose Corrid did you use? It's 6.25 cc per 25 pounds.

Unfortunately, Corrid is *not* quick acting.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Hi Alice,

No I did not. I was "told" that she got the 5 day treatment at her old house but I am thinking that most of what they said is untrue. I do have quest gel for horses but I have no idea how much to give. She is only about 20 pounds.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'd do the Kaopectate again, and at this point, I'm thinking a small (6 oz?) bottle of milk with yogurt added in. She's got to have nutrition, and the milk will make a curd in her tummy so that there's something normal going on. That's what I would do, but I don't know if it's the RIGHT thing to do.

I fear that the coccidia have really overwhelmed her system.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

How long ago did she get the kaopectate? It should start working soon. 102 is not an alarming temp. Back off any grain & only offer hay. If you have rasberry or blackberry vines turn her loose on them.
Let us know. By your prefix you are in western Wa, no?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

102 is *normal* temp.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 102 is *normal* temp.


Yeah I just went back to fix that but yu beat me to it.

I wonder if she shouldnt get more fluids?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have never had to do SubQ fluids, so that's out of my experience.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

USe distilled water for drinking etc, I have used pepto sucessfully with dogs in this condition.

sugar water and probiotics. SubQ fluids are injected just under the skin till there is a lump and then wait till lump disappears before giving again.

CMPK has also been used.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Ive never done sq fluid either, was thinking about just drenching her if she doesnt drink on her own.
If she is dehyrated you can tell by pulling up the skin. If it doesnt go back quickly she needs hydrated.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Here she would be getting Ringers (to replace her fluids)... If it's a bad case of cocci.. I have never had any luck with Corid stopping an outbreak... (good for prevention, not so good for treatment) I would be giving her Di-Methox 40 (there has been a shortage & it's been hard to find).. BUT.. you should be able to find SULMET in a tractor supply or feed store..

I really think she has got to be badly dehydrated by now.. she needs fluids... Where are you located??? I keep Ringers on hand at all times... I'm sure there are others on the board that do too... or a local dog breeder/horse person.. maybe even a small animal vet clinic would be willing to sell you some.. you don't have to IV it.. it just goes in under her skin.. very easy and a real life saver...

sorry she is so sick
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## tammy8701 (Oct 18, 2008)

i use pepto for mine seems to work good and a little bit corn syrup helps to give engery


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Corid works for prevention. It does not work well for treatment. You simply can't give it long enough.

You need Dimethox 40 injectable. I know right now, its really hard to find. I believe there is a 40 sulmet. Not sure though. 

Also, let her drink. If her stools are that loose she NEEDS the fluids or she will die of dehydration. If she was here she would be getting sub q fluids.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

According to the area code, western Washington State.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would be pushing probiotics in mass, also yogurt. And I would do some injected antibiotics rather than just oral if that's what you are doing.

I often give yogurt mixed with rice baby cereal and mashed up banana, then mix it with just a bit of milk to make it runny enough to go through the nipple with a big hole. I just open acidophiles capsules or probiotic capsules and mix in it too. It's not their favorite, but if you can force it down them it helps to stop them up.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If it were a human child, I would say FLUIDS -FLUIDS-FLUIDS! With either salt or sugar for electrolytes.

With human kids, the diarrhea will take the fluids out of the body. Drinking less does not reduce the diarrhea, it just makes dehydration more likely. 

The electrolytes are to replace the electrolytes the patient is losing in the diarrhea: without electrolytes the body has trouble holding on to any fluids the patient might receive.

I am not a goat person, but this is how it works in human patients. Dehydration in a little one is very, very dangerous. Fluids and electrolytes! By sub-Q if this works well with goats, by mouth with electrolytes, (Pedialyte is full of electrolytes, corn syrup or sugar provides electrolytes, whatever)


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Sorry I went outside to give her more water to drink so she doesn't have to get up to get to the bowl. I gave her a baytril injection 2cc. She is drinking a lot. I will try and give her a bottle of milk with a little yogurt in it. I did 150 cc sub Q of Ringers. If she doesn't pull out of this soon I will do IV fluids. I am a licensed phlebotomist so IV's are a piece of cake. 

Yes I am in Western Washington, I live in Bellingham. I am supposed to go to work tonight but I think I will call in sick. I honestly don't care what they think. 

The Kaopectate is NOT doing anything so far so she just got another dose. 

This baby is so sick that she doesn't even mind getting a sponge bath. She is not fighting me at all. she is still standing and walking and nuzzling me. She will NOT eat any raspberry or blackberry leaves. 

I will start calling the feed stores now for the dimethox. 

I just called in to work, luckily I got the manager that has farm animals so he said it was fine.

Thank you ladies so much!!
Kris


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Unflavored Pedialyte has no flavor or smell, I've given it to puppies and they drank it right down. Please allow your doe to have ALL the water she's willing to drink - and they usually will drink up water if it's offered very warm. There are many electrolyte products you can ad to her water - offer her 2 buckets, plain and treated with electrolytes. 
Kaolin Pectin works very well too, it's available at TSC, I'd give it at 5cc's every 4 hours until she stops "running", then twice a day for a few days to coat her digestive tract. 
She may also have a bacterial infection in her gut and Neomycin has always worked here (again at TSC) in addition to the other things mentioned. Fortified B Complex given SQ daily would help greatly too or at least regular B Complex.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know if this necessarily applies to goats, but our horse just went through a horrible impaction colic. The impaction developed into awful diarreah, just liquid sqeaking by the blockage. My vet said, watch out for salmonella as a secondary infection, it likes to take advantage and bad diarreah can develop into salmonella, causing more diarreah, etc. The vets at Leesburg vet hospital tested, but said they really didn't think it'd be positive. It was. So, you might want to keep an eye out for that too. Not trying to scare you, but with really bad liquid diarreah, I will now always check for salmonella too. Once the primary issue (sounds like coccidia here) opens the door, I now worry about salmonella jumping in and rearing its ugly head. The thing about salmonella is it can be fatal, but there are antibiotics that do a great job clearing it up if you catch it, so I thought I'd mention it just in case.

Good luck, we're sending lots of vibes and prayers for your girl to make a quick recovery!


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Di-Methox 40 may not be available anywhere (I know I've bought every bottle I could find)... most places will carry Sulmet (even if it's just the 12.5 soultion).. if you can get that & get it into her, I really think you'll see some improvement with the diarrhea (if this is cocci-.. very likely for due to her age & symptoms).. all the pepto/Kaopectate/yogurt ect won't stop the runs... not until the cocci are killed off... (if you do find Di-Methox or Sulmet.. let us know and someone can give you dosing directions... DO NOT dilute Sulmet, as it says on the bottle directions.. might be okay for chickens, but not goats)

((( I lost my very first and very loved bottle doeling to cocci.. simply because I didn't understand the damage it was silently doing to her guts..(I *thought* I was giving her enough corid to prevent it, but I wasn't).. so while my newbie self was trying to figure out what was wrong with her... she didn't have the usual runs... she just wouldn't eat... by the time I got her to a vet and we figured out what was going on.. it was too late for her... I am a cocci prevention nut now.. I assume EVERY case of diarrhea in one of my kids, is cocci and that is always my first line of treatment... sometimes it ends up being something else.. but I've never lost another bottle kid!!)))

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Okay I located some Sulfadimethox, so off to the feed store to get it. What dosage does she get she is about 20-25 lbs?

Thanks


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

it will depend on the % of the sufadimethox you get... 

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Keep it up with the fluids. If you are doing ringers subq, as soon as you see that they are absorbed(lump gone), give her more.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I found Di-Methox 40 here;

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/di-methox-injection-40#37;-250-ml/camid/LIV/cp/A2-AE/

None of the item description indicates use for treating coccidiosis in goats. Is this off-label use? Sorry! Not questioning your expertise. I'm looking to understand.
Thanks!


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

nehimama said:


> I found Di-Methox 40 here;
> 
> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/di-methox-injection-40#37;-250-ml/camid/LIV/cp/A2-AE/
> 
> ...



it's the ONLY thing we use for prevention/treatment of cocci... simply because it works so well (and with it being 40%) we can give a whole lot less (it tastes AWFUL.. trust me LOL.. sadly I know.. it also stings when it gets in your eyes.. again, something I know ... It's given orally (even tho it's labeled for injection)... 
With the Coccidiosis, it takes a sulfur to kill it... DiMethox is SULFAdimethoxine Sulmet is SULFAmethazine sodium... SMZ tablets (I think they are SULFAmethoxazole) Albon.. SULFAdimethoxine Just got to pick the one that works best.

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Goats do better with sub q fluids for what ever reason. when you water down the blood if shes anemic it can also make things worse which is if I remember correctly is why the do better.
I would be looking for a breeder in your area if nothing more a breeding kennel for dogs. Albon for dogs is the same drug you need for your goat. We do sell sulmet at TSC but its about $65 a bottle.

Can you get your hands on b12?


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Ok the only one they had was Sulfadimethoxine powder it is labeled for cattle and chickens. It is manufactured by Agripharm Products

For dairy calves it is 25mg/lb the first day followed by 12.5mg/lb there after for 4 days. Each packet contains 94.6g

For a cattle stock solution it is 1 packet per gallon of water.
Sorry math is NOT my strong point!

So how much does a 20lb goat get??


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

... I've never used the powder.. so it's going to take someone else to help dose I'm afraid. (does the package say what the strength is when it's mixed according to label?) 

susie


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

No unfortunately it does not.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Pepto, as disgusting as it is, is pleasing to goats. i cannot imagine why, but I digress. I gave ****** a mixture of the pepto and palin yogurt, AND pediatlye. You would have thought he was drinking champagne :yuck: but it DID help slow down the diarrhea, which leads to dehydration, which leads to...well, we won't go there casue this little fella is going to make it.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

If you want I can pm you #of vet in Mt Vernon. I hear he is quite good


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Beccachow is right about the pepto. Go ahead & give her 3-6cc orally. Going to pm vet # in case you need it.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

sent you a PM

susie


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Here is a link to the product
http://www.fleetfarm.com/catalog/pr...ibiotics/agripharm-sulfadimethoxine-107-grams


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's a page that *may* have the info for the DiMethox strength you found:
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=9125.0


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here's a page that *may* have the info for the DiMethox strength you found:
> http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=9125.0


Alice.. I have Ken on the phone.. he's doing the math for us...

susie


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Good. I can't do math like that.

Fixin' to go milk. 

THANK YOU SUSIE!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

This is what I use for all my bottle babies. 

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/deccox-m/camid/LIV/cp/D8-D1/

This goes right in their bottle, once a day. The bottle babies never scour, but the dam-raised ones are a different story.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Susie's friend did the math for me and I started treatment. YEA!!! 

** Nancy chuckanut vet said they have no ideas yet about what else to do but said they will call me if they figure anything out. I told them everything I did today for her. They will give me a pager number after hours if things get worse but i feel in my gut that now that I have the right meds in her things should start looking up. 

The diarrhea is now more gelatinous then watery so I think that is good. I will keep up the fluids.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

forgot to add her lips and tongue are COLD to the touch but her temp is normal??? What is that about? I felt the other goat's mouth and it is nice and warm. I will take her temp again to see if there are any changes.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Her temp dropped to 99.9! I am getting out a heating pad to lay over her and I am putting her in the garage so there is no breeze. No more food for her looks like her rumen is shutting down....


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

KrisD said:


> forgot to add her lips and tongue are COLD to the touch but her temp is normal??? What is that about? I felt the other goat's mouth and it is nice and warm. I will take her temp again to see if there are any changes.


COLD??? you hadn't mentioned that!!! Still on phone with Ken... give her some baking soda on her tongue, it will change the PH of her blood (if she is a bit shock-y) .. it may be only be because she needs fluids and hasn't been moving around...... do take her temp again...

susie


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Temp is 99.9. It dropped fast in a short time. The heating pad is on her back and she is lying on the deck.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Heat some towels up in the dryer & get them on her. Dear God...


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh poor baby! Praying for her and you!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Poor baby. I hope she makes it through.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Her lips and ears are warm now. Heating pad on low is laying on her and she is wearing my dogs sweater. Maybe she is coming out of shock now??


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

This is going to be touch & go for awhile. Make sure her temp is 100 before giving her anything.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

KEEP HER WARM. Keep her in the house if she has too...be careful with heating pads and electrical cords, that is a totally different kind of shock .


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

It is posts like this that make me so happy I got rid of all my goats. Geeze!
Hope thiings are getting better for her


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Becky,
She is too sick to chew on anything trust me.. She is laying peacefully at the bottom of the steps with her heating pad on her and I can see her from where I am. She is sleeping inside tonight, hubby can sleep outside if he wants.

Her temp is 101 right now and seems to be holding at least for now. 

please everyone keep your fingers crossed for her she is a sweet little love doll. I could not love her more if I had given birth to her.


----------



## Rannod (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoeggers Catalogue tells u how to mix and how much to give


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

If you can get some Banamine, use it. It will calm the gut and reduce the inflammation caused by the cocci. 1 cc per hundred pounds.

For the powder http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=9125.0

Di-Methox Powder

1 package to a pint of water.
There's 94,600mgs in one pint of water. 16oz in a pint. 30cc/oz.
Divide 94600 by 480cc = 197mg/ml. Each cc will treat 2.6#'s of kid and give it the needed 75mg/kg.
For a 10# kid...3.8cc round that off to 4cc...I don't deal in 10ths orally.
20#=8cc
25#=10cc
30#=12cc
35#=14cc
40#=16cc
45#=18cc
50#=20cc

If you mix this concentrated like this...use warm water..make absolutely SURE you get all the powder dispersed in the liquid...and keep it in the AC or refrigerator until you use it all up in 5 days. Toss what you don't use.


If you can get hold of a vet, see of you can get 40% Albon S.R. its the exact same drug as Dimethox 40% injectable.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Valley Vet currently shows Dimethox 40 as in stock. You might see about overnight shipping or something.

Jeffers is actually showing in stock right now too.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

If you hav e any horse owner friends, they WILL have banamine. It is a staple. Pulling for little doeling. A rise in temp is a good thing!!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah, I see Yarrow and Alice beat me to it.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

When I had to treat severe coccidia overload Di-Methox 40% was out of stock everywhere. I treated with the Sulfadimethoxine 12.5% liquid dosed at 3.5cc per 5lbs of body weight.....by day 3 he was almost 100% again.

What a mess your dealing with.... I'm so sorry & I hope things improve soon...


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

While on the phone with Ken (aRealDairyman) I mentioned to him wishing Kris had banamine.. Ken (who happens to have several different degrees.. undergrad in chemistry & dairy scienc.. his mater's is in Dairy Science Reproduction & Genetics... hence my calling him to do the math!!! LOL.. anyway.. he told me that Midol (yep, Midol LOL) will work very much the same as banamine.. had heard of giving goats asprin (but it takes so much.. I've never done it, but have suggested it to folks on here, who didn't have banamine on hand..) seems Midol is closer chemically to banamine.. for a kid, he said give her 1 midol (just the plain Midol).. learn something new everyday! LOL.. 

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Doesn't Midol have caffiene in it? Will the caffiene have ill effects on the goat?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, learn something new everyday. I always have banamine on hand, but now I know what to tell somebody too far away to bring them some what they can give if they get to a vet.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

No new advice for you just wanted to say I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of you! Sounds like she may be improving!


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

wolffeathers said:


> Doesn't Midol have caffiene in it? Will the caffiene have ill effects on the goat?


Goats can handle caffeine.. I've seen lots of goats that drink pop & coffee anytime they can steal it... many a newborn has been saved with coffee...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

That's good to know.

I wasn't sure, I know some animals interract poorly with caffiene. Just wanted to make sure something wasn't popped in a frantic attempt to save the poor thing, when the other ingrediants could have possible set her back.


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok...finally found my user name for this site again. Its Ken aKa "arealdairyman" from a couple of other forums.

Here is why Midol works in the replacement of Banamine. They are both from the NSAID family of drugs. Meaning that will it reduces the pain, it an anti-inflammatory, and so on. When anything gets the "runs" what happens is the bowel tissue is inflamed, causing the pain in well...you know where. The NSAID family takes care of the pain by reducing the swelling, thus causing a much more easy passage of fecal matter.

ken


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

FMO3 said:


> Ok...finally found my user name for this site again. Its Ken aKa "arealdairyman" from a couple of other forums.
> 
> Here is why Midol works in the replacement of Banamine. They are both from the NSAID family of drugs. Meaning that will it reduces the pain, it an anti-inflammatory, and so on. When anything gets the "runs" what happens is the bowel tissue is inflamed, causing the pain in well...you know where. The NSAID family takes care of the pain by reducing the swelling, thus causing a much more easy passage of fecal matter.
> 
> ken


Look at you.. finding your log in name/info... LOL.. 

susie


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well...I remember the name part...as it is the Genetic mutation of a gene in Ayrshire cattle that causes fishy smelling and tasting milk. But, I knew the password was another genetic mutation...just had to go though about 10 or so, till I found the right one.

Its HELL being a nerd!!!!!

Ken


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Make sure when you are giving her subq liquids, that you warm them to body temp first.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Her temp is holding so far at 101.7 so that is good news. I put her sister in the dog crate with her for company and body heat incase she needs it. When I got back she stood to greet me which she hasn't done at all today. she is still drinking water. FYI for anyone with a sick goat if you leave the water with them you have no idea if they are drinking it or not so I pull the water and offer it to her several times an hour so I can see that she is actually drinking.
Spice is still a very sick little baby but she is fighting and that is all I can ask for. I can hear her exhaling which I seriously doubt is good but her lungs sound okay so far. No rattling. I will re listen to them in the morning or during the night if things aren't looking good. Spice will NOT drink milk or eat any hay so is subsisting on water alone right now. Not good for a growing baby that is very sick but what can you do. 
On the plus side the diarrhea seems better she is not constantly leaking diarrhea anymore. 

Susie I can't remember but for tomorrow did you tell me 5 cc's of the sulfadimethox? My brain is fried from worry. It is now 10 pm and I have been trying to save this goat since 8 am this morning nonstop except for dinner, I didn't even eat breakfast of lunch. I will also be at it all night checking on her to see if she is okay. 

It is a really helpless feeling to have a sick kid. At least with my son there is always a hospital or something that can help if he was sick but there is not much you can do on a weekend with a goat
If she is still alive in the morning I will be doing the happy dance albeit with some coffee in me.

Thanks to everyone who helped and had suggestions. I am eternally grateful to Susie for all her help.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

You asked about the Quest horse wormer dosage, it's 1cc per 100 lbs. So of course 1/5 cc per 20 lbs. But I'd treat and overcome the Cocci first before putting wormer in her right now. 
A little corn syrup for low blood sugar.
How is eyelid color? What color is the diarrhea?
I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Hi Laverne, 

I won't be worming her until she is better. I gave her the safe guard I think either yesterday or this morning but I think it was yeterday. My brain is fuzzy now sorry. But alice said it is crap basically and doesn't do a good enough job. 

Right now my only focus is keeping her alive. Her eyelids look fine. I don't have corn syrup but I will think of something. Maybe if she pulls through I can give her some tomorrow when he stores open.

Her Diarrhea is light yellowish green. No blood and no mucus which is good because she is not shedding her intestins. 

I will be setting my alarm for 2 hours to check on her. In the mean time I am going to try and get two hours sleep. Goodnight for now.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Normal goat temperature is 102 to 104


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope she makes it


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I really think she should have some type of syrup, like half a teaspoon. I've read about low blood sugar in baby goats and I wouldn't wait. Maple syrup or even honey. If her eyelids are a good color that is a really good sign.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

How is little Spice today? I hope she is getting better.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

she is gone. she waited until 5:30 this morning and she called me. when I went to her she stumbled to me and collapsed in my lap and was gone a few minutes later. She fought as hard as she could. her temp was normal at 102. I think of all the things I could have done differently had I known enough to question. Now I have her poor lonely sister who is out there just crying.

I am so lost I feel like I lost my child.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, no! I was hoping for some good news when I checked this thread. 

Sometimes you do all you can, and it's just not enough.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry  I know that lost feeling you have all too well  
((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I am so sorry. I was following this thread and really hoping for the best. Don't beat yourself up and try to look at the positives; she is no longer suffering and you have learned valuable information and that knowledge can help you in the future. I know that doesn't make losing her any easier, though.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry. Huggs.

Alice


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Kris. Know we are all crying with you. 
When their temps go down like that it's almost impossible to save them, even if we get them back up for awhile.
Words are not enough but you did all you could.
Hugs from here.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm very sorry! It is so hard to lose them


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Awwwwww. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

KrisD, I am so sorry.
Nancy


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Kris, I just saw this thread and although I would have been no help at all I was about to tell you I had prayed for your baby Spice and you. I am new to goats and recently had a little guy with diahrrea, he wasnt nearly as sick as Spice but reading your thread made me so concerned. I am so sad for you and wish there was some way to console you. These little cuties grab our hearts so easily. Praying for you today. 
Melissa


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Kris, I am crying my eyes out for you. ((hugs)) I am so sorry, you did all you could.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Thank you all so much. Our poor popcorn is just screaming outside with out her sister. I have to find her a new friend today. I put her in the ground this morning before anyone else got up. I didn't want my little boy to see her. I don't know what to tell him he is going to be so sad. And seeing me crying isn't going to help either but the tears just won't stop. I loved that little girl with all my heart. When her sister would be out browsing Spice would lay on my lab on the deck and just nuzzle me. She would sleep in the sun in my lawn chair and she followed me everywhere. Her sister popcorn barely lets me touch her. My heart is aching for both Spice, her sister and my son who will be devastated. I swore I would never let this happen again. I lost a little doe kid to a couger about 9 years ago and I haven't had goats since because of it. I finally got over it and I lost Spice. It is 5 o'clock yet I need a drink.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I am so very sorry Kris, it was sounding like she was going to pull through! I can just imagine how much you loved her & have been there also only with an adult goat. I still miss him.
I'm thinking little Popcorn may come around & need more attention till you get her a friend & then she'll be more affectionate like Spice.
Sending Hugs for your family!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

There is this stuff the vet gave us for Millie called Bio-Sponge. It worked quickly. Can you get your hands on some of that?


I'm so sorry-I didn't read the update until after I posted.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh Kris... I'm so terribly, terribly sorry... I do know from your posts here & our PMs... Spice was truly loved.. and when she passed... it was in her mommy's arms... BIG, BIG hugs..

susie


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I was hoping for a better outcome at the beginning of this thread. I am so sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Awww, darn it. I'm so very sorry, yes we do know just how you feel. You did everything you could and she knew she was loved by you. I'm so sad for you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

That is so sad. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so sorry. You tried very hard. I know it doesn't really help now, but she didn't die without purpose. She taught you a lot and future kids will do better because of what you learned from her.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Oh Kris I was hoping for the best.

I'll be thinking of you~


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Kris, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Kris - I am so sorry you lost little Spice. I haven't been online all weekend until tonight and was reading this thread, hoping like everyone else for a happy outcome. Peace be with you.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sorry, Kris. 

<<<hugs>>


----------



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her. ((HUGS)) 

Val


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost her 

It does seem like often animals will have an improvement just before they go downhill for good. Always gives you that spark of hope...

I know how you feel.


----------

